# Military Watch Query



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is My military Elgin 16s 7j grade 291. According to the elgin database the watch movement was made in 1941 so it is highly likely it was used in ww2. I was wondering what the number on the back (A.88649) and the etched number K/20074/3 meant

Atttached (hopefully) are some picutres of watch


























Many Thanks

Thomas


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Thomas... the big no. on the movement (40473147) is the movement no. and you should be able to determine the year of manufacture from this. The scratched no K/2007 4/3 suggests a watchmakers mark scratched onto the case at the time of service...perhaps 4.3.2007 or 3.4.2007, the K denoting the watchmaker ( or pawnbroker, as these marks are often applied if the owner fell on hard times and had to hock his watch...though in in the 21st century, I doubt it ) A 7 jewel movement is very basic... a hole and cap jewel on each end of the balance (=4), the roller jewel, and the two pallet jewels. Hope this info is of use...I'm sure another member with more knowledge will be along shortly.

Try  here  for more details...especially for the jewelling. :thumbsup:


----------

